# afférent/y afférant



## neskita

Tengo una expresión que no doy traducido en español. Está dentro del contexto jurídico. 

Elle serait porteuse, au titre du crédit de XXXXX € majoré des intérêts, commissions, frais et accessoires y afférent.

Mi intento de traducción es éste:

Ella sería la portadora, con cargo del crédito de XXXXX € incrementado con los intereses, comisiones, gastos ______________ _(aquí radica el problema: desconozco el sentido de esa Y, pues no sé si es un error o a qué se refiere como pronombre)._

_Habría posibilidad de ponerlo como "demás" o "correspondientes"??_

_Muchas gracias de antemano._


----------



## yserien

Con relación a....(la Y)
Visto el contexto quizá podrías decir, como dices, demás o correspondientes.


----------



## poupounette

neskita said:


> Tengo una expresión que no doy traducido en español. Está dentro del contexto jurídico.
> 
> Elle serait porteuse, au titre du crédit de XXXXX € majoré des intérêts, commissions, frais et accessoires y afférent.
> 
> Mi intento de traducción es éste:
> 
> Ella sería la portadora, con cargo del crédito de XXXXX € incrementado con los intereses, comisiones, gastos ______________ _(aquí radica el problema: desconozco el sentido de esa Y, pues no sé si es un error o a qué se refiere como pronombre)._
> 
> _Habría posibilidad de ponerlo como "demás" o "correspondientes"??_
> 
> _Muchas gracias de antemano._



Para mí se trata de un error, no es y affèrent pero y afférant.

Si es así, yo podría:

_y accesorios que se desprendan (de dicho crédito)_


----------



## bobolbo

Hola,

"(...) gastos y accesorios corespondientes" me parece apropriado, muy cerca del sentido inicial...

Un saludo


----------



## neskita

Muchas gracias por vuestras soluciones!!


----------



## GURB

Hola
He encontrado bastantes veces esta forma que se suele traducir como lo propones por correspondientes pero el adjetivo se coloca generalmente delante y no detrás del sustantivo.
_...y los correspondientes gastos._


----------



## druiti

Se que es un poco tarde pero acabo de aprenderlo (estoy haciendo las practicas en Francia y me lo han corregido). Se traduciria por "y accesorios que de él se derivan"


----------



## neskita

Druiti,

No te preocupes por la tardanza.  Siempre es bueno que alguien te aporte soluciones, y ya sabes lo que dice el refrán..... MÁS VALE TARDE QUE NUNCA!!!.....Así que.....muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Yul

http://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/"Para mí se trata de un error, no es y affèrent pero y afférant". Poupounette

Suis d'accord avec Poupounette. 

L'emploi du "y" nous indique qu'il s'agit ici du participe présent du verbe  "afférer" (revenir de droit).

Par ailleurs, l'adjectif "afférent" , signifie "qui concerne, qui se rapporte à". Les pièces afférentes au dossier. Frais afférents à l’inscription.

D'autant plus que Neskita spécifie qu'il s'agit de... una expresión que está dentro del contexto jurídico.

Yul


----------



## yserien

Creo que en lenguaje jurídico (¿dónde estás Domtom ? se dice "costas y accesorios""


----------



## AuraRosa

*Nueva pregunta*
Hilos unidos​¡Hola!
¿Podrían ayudarme con esta frase?
Aucun État ne peut fournir à un État non doté d'armes nucléaires "des matières brutes ou produits fissiles spéciaux", des équipements "spécialement conçus ou préparés..." *qui y sont afférents* qu'à condition que les matières en question soient soumises aux garanties."

Mi traducción: Ningún Estado puede abastecer a un Estado no dotado de armas nucleares de “materias brutas o productos fisiles especiales”, de equipos “especialmente creados o preparados…” *correspondientes?? * a menos que los materiales en cuestión estén sometidos a las garantías


----------



## Dentellière

AuraRosa said:


> ¡Hola!
> ¿Podrían ayudarme con esta frase?
> Aucun État ne peut fournir à un État non doté d'armes nucléaires "des matières brutes ou produits fissiles spéciaux", des équipements "spécialement conçus ou préparés..." *qui y sont afférents* qu'à condition que les matières en question soient soumises aux garanties."
> 
> Mi traducción: Ningún Estado puede abastecer a un Estado no dotado de armas nucleares de “materias brutas o productos fisiles especiales”, de equipos “especialmente creados o preparados…” *correspondientes?? * a menos que los materiales en cuestión estén sometidos a las garantías




Encuentro otros sinónimos de "_correspondientes_" que tal vez te sean útiles: "_adecuados"  "convenientes_"


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,


> *Afférent à.*  Qui touche à, qui est relatif à.


 (source)


----------



## AuraRosa

Muchas gracias por sus soluciones Dentellière y jprr.


----------



## quethibum

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Hola a todos, tengo una duda con la traducción de "afférent" en esta frase:
"_Point sur les délégations *afférentes *au Comité d’Entreprise_"
No tengo más contexto porque se trata del orden del día de una reunión (la línea siguiente son los ruegos y preguntas, la línea anterior es el calendario de las reuniones futuras)
"_Delegaciones *correspondientes*_" no me parece que sea lo más adecuado en este contexto, ¿tal vez "_delegaciones *relacionadas al *Comité_..." o "*dependientes del *_comité_"?

¡Gracias por adelantado, cualquier sugerencia será la bienvenida!


----------



## jprr

> *B.−* _DR._ _Droit afférent, part afférente, portion afférente, _etc. Droit, part, portion, etc. qui, notamment dans un partage, revient à un individu, s'ajoute à une propriété :


(source)

afférentes => qui reviennent au comité / qui sont de la compétence du comité


----------



## GURB

Hola 


> *Afférent à.*Qui touche à, qui est relatif à. CNRTL


*...afines al...*


----------



## quethibum

Merci GURB, je note ! (et merci à jprr aussi)


----------



## dalgeciras320

*Nueva pregunta*
     Hilos unidos​
Je voudrais connaitre la signification de la suivant expression.

_"Nous vous transmettrons les documents *y afférents* en cours de cette semaine"_

Puis-je la traduire par...?

"_Os transmitiremos los documentos en el trascurso de esta semana_". La expresión *y afférents *hace referencia a unos documentos concretos.

Merci d´avance.


----------

